# Willkommen im deutschen ISPConfig Forum



## Till (4. Okt. 2007)

Willkommen im offiziellen deutschen Forum des ISPConfig Projektes.

ISPConfig Projekt-Webseite:

http://www.ispconfig.de

Englischsprachiges Forum:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/


----------



## alex (5. Okt. 2007)

Guten Morgen,
danke für das deutsche Forum. Das macht das Arbeiten bei manch langer Nacht für einige bestimmt leichter.


----------



## torusturtle (5. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von alex:


> Das macht das Arbeiten bei manch langer Nacht für einige bestimmt leichter.


Stimmt.
Dafür werden wir nun das Problem erhalten, dass Informationen über zwei Foren verteilt sein werden und man sich immer fragen muss, ob man die Frage besser im Deutschen oder Englischen Forum stellt oder in beiden zur selben Zeit.


----------



## PierreR32 (9. Okt. 2007)

Erstmal einen Super Dank dafür das es das Forum nun auch in Deutsch gibt. 
Das hilft mir Persönlich echt viel weiter. 
Besonders da ich mehrere Server mit ISP laufen habe und es immer wieder mal zu problemen kommt. 
Da mein English echt bescheiden ist, ist das hier natürlich ein riesen vorteil. 

Danke nochmal 

gruss Pierre


----------



## vdHeuvel (4. März 2008)

Super, ich bin froh das es ein deutsches Forum existiert! 
Mein englisch ist leider nicht das beste.

mfG


----------



## wuiso (17. Nov. 2008)

*Problem Mit ISPConfig*

Ich habe ISPConfig auf der Basis von dem Howto Der-Perfekte-Debian-Server.
Ich habe mir ein Reseller und ein "Kunden" mit einem Web eingerichtet.
Ich wollte mir phpBB3 installieren. Aber bei der Start der Installation bekomme ich eine Meldung, dass manche Dateien unbeschreibbar sind.
was kann ich tun, was soll ich tun.


----------



## Till (17. Nov. 2008)

Mache die Verzeichnisse, die dir von phpbb genannt werden beschreibbar. das kannst Du mit Deinem FTP Client machen oder aber auf der Shell.


----------



## luna24 (5. Okt. 2011)

*Neuer Beitrag*

Wie kann ich einen neuen Beitrag schreiben ?


----------



## heri410 (7. Aug. 2015)

Gut Das es ein deutsches forum gibt


----------



## newan (31. Aug. 2016)

Sehr gut und danke auhc für ISPConfig


----------



## wifiboy (10. Apr. 2021)

Heyy,
da gibts jemanden der Heute auf YouTube Stream und komplett erklärt, wie man ISPConfig installiert und einrichtet:


----------

